# Wird GW2 in maximalen Einstellungen auf meinem Rechner laufen ?



## addicTix (9. September 2012)

Hallo,

ja die Frage kommt jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen doof, da ich ja eine sehr starke Grafikkarte drin habe... 
Aber wie sieht's da bei meiner CPU aus ?
Wird die denn alles in GW2 schaffen ?
In World of Warcraft bekomm ich in Sturmwind ca. 25-30FPS, außerhalb der Stadt ca. 60-80FPS
Hat jemand vielleicht ein fast identisches System ?

Mein komplettes System steht in der Signatur 

( die Grafikkarte dürfte das alles ja locker schaffen )


----------



## pagani-s (9. September 2012)

warum sollte das nicht zu schaffen sein?
weil auf deiner cpu AMD steht?
du hast wahrscheinlich die stäkste AMD cpu für spiele in deinem pc + ein wenig oc. 
bin da ganz zuversichtlich das das klappt


----------



## prof2061 (9. September 2012)

in wow hat man auch mit nem i5 cpu beschissene fps in den städten, da müsste der liebe schneesturm mal nen bischen optieren bzw mal nen bischen was auf die sich langweilende kerne auslagern!


----------



## addicTix (9. September 2012)

pagani-s schrieb:


> warum sollte das nicht zu schaffen sein?
> weil auf deiner cpu AMD steht?
> du hast wahrscheinlich die stäkste AMD cpu für spiele in deinem pc + ein wenig oc.
> bin da ganz zuversichtlich das das klappt


 
Natürlich nicht nur weil AMD draufsteht... Nur bekomme ich generell oft gesagt das die CPU halt nicht so gut für Spiele ist, da fast kein Spiel die 6 richtig ausnutzt


@prof2061
Stimmt, da war ja was mit der Auslastung... WoW lastet nur maximal 2 Kerne richtig aus oder ?


----------



## pagani-s (9. September 2012)

ich denke mal das es schon relativ viele spiele gibt die auch schon 4 kerne auslasten und da wären 4 amd kerne auf 3,9ghz auch ausreichend.

bei WoW bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber es gibt auch patches damit ein spiel mehr kerne unterstützt.
hier mal nen test
CPU Scaling: AMD : World Of Warcraft: Cataclysm--Tom's Performance Guide


----------



## addicTix (11. September 2012)

Hab manchmal auf höchsten Settings ( ohne Supersample, nur nativ ) in kämpfen ca. 20FPS...
Bissl wenig oder ?
Also an Grafikkarte und CPU wird's nich liegen, kollege hat eine 560 und einen x4 9xx und an der selben stelle 30 FPS gehabt...
Also eig. kanns nur am RAM wenn überhaupt liegen... 2 verschiedene Kapazitäten im Dual Channel von einer nich wirklich besonderen Marke... Naja


----------

